# Euphyllia Show Off Thread?......



## Taipan

I thought I'd start this...unless I missed something (which is entirely possible). Looking forward to seeing other specimens from our members.

Some have seen my Display in the past. These are my most recent acquisitions/additions:

Neon Yellow Hammer Coral - The colony was originally receding. The LFS allowed me to perform a minor operation at the store in an attempt to save it. It has since healed and found a new home. 

Neon Yellow Branching Frogspawn


----------



## thmh

Brightest green torch I've ever seen, my phone camera sucks 

PEWPEW!


----------



## explor3r

Here is my contribution...

Tonight's shots, just blues!!!










This beauty comes from Greg


----------



## thmh

damn gangster!!! everything looks so sexy.


----------



## explor3r

thmh said:


> Brightest green torch I've ever seen, my phone camera sucks
> 
> PEWPEW!


It looks yellow to me and I like it..


----------



## thmh

My picture sucks but when I searched in Google the most awesomest torch this came up and mine looks like this
PEWPEW!


----------



## explor3r

thmh said:


> My picture sucks but when I searched in Google the most awesomest torch this came up and mine looks like this
> PEWPEW!


Ohh yeah Im digging that.....


----------



## Taipan

Aussie Gold Torch Colony, Aussie Orange Hammer Colony (excuse the fish in the foreground - they love showing off  ), Aussie Hammer Colony, Hammer Forest - Various Origins: Aussie and Indo.....

Sad when I have to "recycle" pics from previous threads lol. I'm that lazy......At least I tried different lighting scenarios. Cheers.


----------



## Taipan

explor3r said:


> Ohh yeah Im digging that.....


That my friend...rocks my world......


----------



## thmh

Red frag me a gold torch please! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## Taipan

We'll discuss when I can arrange the fish trap....currently lent out at the moment. I'll be in touch.


----------



## thmh

Taipan said:


> We'll discuss when I can arrange the fish trap....currently lent out at the moment. I'll be in touch.


Thanks broski!


----------



## explor3r

Taipan said:


> Aussie Gold Torch Colony, Aussie Orange Hammer Colony (excuse the fish in the foreground - they love showing off  ), Aussie Hammer Colony, Hammer Forest - Various Origins: Aussie and Indo.....
> 
> Sad when I have to "recycle" pics from previous threads lol. I'm that lazy......At least I tried different lighting scenarios. Cheers.


We have some candy eh... Red that gold torch is phenomenal and not even mention the Aussie orange hammer..nice


----------



## Taipan

explor3r said:


> We have some candy eh... Red that gold torch is phenomenal and not even mention the Aussie orange hammer..nice


I have a sweet tooth for candy, rum, etc.....  If corals were candy....I'd be in diabetic shock by now. Thanks for the compliments. Cheers.


----------



## explor3r

Taipan said:


> I have a sweet tooth for candy, rum, etc.....  If corals were candy....I'd be in diabetic shock by now. Thanks for the compliments. Cheers.


Lol I would be diabetic too, I have to get you some Colombian Rum then one for the reef, one for you and then one for me


----------



## Taipan

I'm LOVING this thread. lol Colombian rum, Russian vodka, candy, corals. 

Disclaimer: It is important for those that are reading this thread and are under age or do not drink alcohol....reefers are not all alcoholics. Although I understand that admitting it is the first step.....

Do not let our humour deter you from posting and sharing.

Alex: "Salud y amor y tiempo para disfrutarlo" We'll share a drink upon your return. Safe travels.


----------



## explor3r

Taipan said:


> I'm LOVING this thread. lol Colombian rum, Russian vodka, candy, corals.
> 
> Disclaimer: It is important for those that are reading this thread and are under age or do not drink alcohol....reefers are not all alcoholics. Although I understand that admitting it is the first step.....
> 
> Do not let our humour deter you from posting and sharing.
> 
> Alex: "Salud y amor y tiempo para disfrutarlo" We'll share a drink upon your return. Safe travels.


Thanks Red for clarifying that reefers are no alcoholics but reefcoholics and that is ok to have fun and enjoy the hobby as much as we can.
Gracias Red


----------



## ameekplec.

Crappy picture, but my contribution:









I'll try to get a picture with all the tentacles out another time.


----------



## Taipan

I can tell it's already going to be a very nicely coloured piece.


----------



## liz

Sweet pics. guys. I can't wait for my tank to finish cycling then I am back out there spending!


----------



## uniboob

Oooo looks like ill have to get the camera out this weekend .


----------



## Taipan

liz said:


> Sweet pics. guys. I can't wait for my tank to finish cycling then I am back out there spending!









uniboob said:


> Oooo looks like ill have to get the camera out this weekend .


Excellent.....


----------



## TypeZERO

The other day my gold torch decided to spawn! Its a she!! there was eggs spouting out not sperm. It was moonlight time when I caught it so photos are a big blue.
Check her out! The little white balls are the eggs.








DAT TORCH!!!! DAT TORCH!!!!!


----------



## Taipan

"Reef Porn"......


----------



## uniboob

Photo of my gold torch 4-6 heads









Photo of my hologram frogspawn


----------



## fesso clown

thmh said:


> Brightest green torch I've ever seen, my phone camera sucks
> 
> PEWPEW!


Is this (or one like it) in the Madjelly inventory? My wife really wants one, we got one from Alex with nice long flowy bits last year but it didn't make the tank upgrade transition...


----------



## thmh

Iam in the process of growing it out, but there is already a line up for the godzilla  but we have lots of other corals you might like so definitely drop by and Check us out. 

PEWPEW!


----------



## Flazky

its orgasmic


----------



## fesso clown

Flazky said:


> its orgasmic


Totally...
Those colours are so...


----------



## TypeZERO

fesso clown said:


> Totally...
> Those colours are so...


LMAO that made my night ahahah


----------



## fesso clown

Share the rainbow!


----------



## thmh

fesso clown said:


> Share the rainbow!


lol i pissed myself!


----------



## Taipan

A new level of "reef porn"......


----------



## altcharacter

My wife chuckles at me when I pull a chair up to my tank and just "watch" the tank. When I hear you say reef porn I wonder what she thinks of me watching my tank...hahahaha


----------



## Taipan

It's even 'worse'.....when you do it late at night and sit & stare from the darkness......


----------



## noy

My torch/hammer corals - started out as small frags now taking up more space than i really want them to. Shot under actinic lighting.


----------



## TWOLITREmedia

Boring Frogspawn

Tank Updates! (Jan. 11th 2013) by Emilio Ciccarelli | www.TWOLITREmedia.com, on Flickr

And my purple with green tip torch 

Tank Updates! (Jan. 11th 2013) by Emilio Ciccarelli | www.TWOLITREmedia.com, on Flickr


----------



## noy

Finally learned how to post photos w/o attachment. So here it is again.


IMG_4175 by Ngai On, on Flickr


IMG_4174 by Ngai On, on Flickr


----------



## darryl_v

Nice pic.......I know because I took it.


----------



## sig

darryl_v said:


> Nice pic.......I know because I took it.


Is it torch with the real color 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## thmh

ya thats the colour of the torch!


----------



## Taipan

Loving this thread. Thanks for sharing everyone. Enjoying the insanity. btw..... nothing is 'boring' it's all a matter of perspective. 

Everyone will have their favourites (SPS, Zoas, Palys, Brains, Gorgonians, etc.....next thread....Acans.  )


----------



## bluer6

Here my quick addition to this thread, enjoy everyone.


----------



## Taipan

OOooo.....


----------



## altcharacter

Love that mohawk hammer!! I think i'm going to try to get a few hammers and glue them together to see what I get


----------



## bluer6

Thanks guys since you liked there first pics here the rest now that Im at home. Not as nice as Reds but...


----------



## Taipan

Mine? Your's are smokin' . Awesome. Keep them coming everyone.....


----------



## altcharacter

Try this again...
Here are mine


----------



## Taipan

Nice. Beauty in all shapes and forms......


----------



## altcharacter

btw, what's that blue thing next to the hammer there....I assume it's some type of macro right?


----------



## Taipan

That would be my guess. Perhaps: "Coelothrix irregularis" or Blue Ochtodes sp. (Blue Ball) Algae.


----------



## altcharacter

Doesn't seem to be blue ball, although I could be wrong. It seems to be more straight and with no balls (kinda like a married guy )

Kinda like this:


----------



## Duke

Geez eh? Gold Torch went from like unheard of to more common than candy canes.. lol

heres a few i have.














































I guess mines a female too? lol


----------



## Taipan

Beautiful. Awesome Hammer Colony.


----------



## Duke

Taipan said:


> Beautiful. Awesome Hammer Colony.


thanks they just take up so much room, im selling them all of but the torch corals. they should make for some nice pieces in someones tank.


----------



## Flazky

That hammer looks damn nice Duke


----------



## jmb

Many envious torches!

Duke your pictures are tack sharp; do you stop flow in the display when you are shooting?


----------



## Flexin5

here's my pissed off euphyllia. just snapped these real quick in the middle of a water change

purple with gold tips










green w/light green tips










indo yellow torch










green hammer that grows like a mofo










green w/purple tip frogspawn


----------



## Duke

jmb said:


> Many envious torches!
> 
> Duke your pictures are tack sharp; do you stop flow in the display when you are shooting?


nope i shoot with fast shutter speeds. if you look in my other tank photo thread you can see some of the newer images have the camera settngs in the top corner.


----------



## explor3r

Duke said:


> Geez eh? Gold Torch went from like unheard of to more common than candy canes.. lol
> 
> heres a few i have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess mines a female too? lol


Nice Im drooling


----------



## darryl_v

nice stuff guys....


----------



## MPD




----------



## noy

really nice colour saturation on those shots MPD


----------



## Flazky

Turns almost yellow under moonlights.


----------



## altcharacter

dam nice shot dude


----------



## Flexin5

+1 that's a wicked shot.


----------



## Taipan

Thanks for sharing everyone. Keep'em coming......Cheers.


----------



## thmh

GODZILLA!!!! finally got typezero to come over and take sample shots under LED.


----------



## bluer6

Ohh i got visit madjelly soon, heres another on that pops


----------



## thmh

*MJC Wicked Jelley Torch*

MJC Wicked Jelley Torch


----------



## Kooka

Hawt Dam!


----------



## Taipan

*Crazy Euphyllia.....*

http://reefbuilders.com/2013/10/29/gold-euphyllia/

http://reefbuilders.com/2013/10/28/twotoned-color-afflictions-affect-sps-corals/


----------



## altcharacter

Someone needs to come over and take some pics of my wall hammer!! I can't seem to get the proper color of it!


----------



## thmh

MJC Toxic BlingBling Hammer


MJC Hybrid 2 Tone Hologram Hammer


----------



## altcharacter

Finally was able to take a fairly decent shot of my wall hammer. The shimmer and color really doesn't come thru with the pic but you'll get the idea. For the people that have seen it in person I think you will agree that this is fairly close.

Please excuse the cyano, my tank wasn't taken care of for a few months with my daughter was in the hospital but is looking much better now!! 

Red, this is the one I picked up with your suggestion from NAFB when we both thought it might be a albino or white wall hammer.


newhammerpic by relax142, on Flickr


----------



## Taipan

That's a very nice piece and good picture. A very good representation . Diamonds in the rough and 'cherry' pieces can be found at every LFS. Patience....and timing  Enjoy it.


----------



## explor3r

Taipan said:


> That's a very nice piece and good picture. A very good representation . Diamonds in the rough and 'cherry' pieces can be found at every LFS. Patience....and timing  Enjoy it.


That is so true all you have to do is look for it
Thats a nice piece you have there MR chicharron and I mean the hammer corals not what you thinking ..
BTW Tonys hammer is really nice too very toxic ..pew pew


----------



## altcharacter

Thanks guys, yes I love this piece and it is definitely a cherry piece.

Here is a before pic of what it looked like when I picked it up.









No better feeling when you get a piece and gamble on what it may look like. This is my first try at something like this and it paid off big time!!


----------



## tom g

*hammer*

dave wow that is and awesome piece , just like what red said there is a diamond in the ruff at every store and beauty is in the eye of the beholder .
but my friend that is a sweet cherry as red would say .....
cheers 
tom


----------



## rickcasa

altcharacter said:


> Finally was able to take a fairly decent shot of my wall hammer. The shimmer and color really doesn't come thru with the pic but you'll get the idea. For the people that have seen it in person I think you will agree that this is fairly close.
> 
> Please excuse the cyano, my tank wasn't taken care of for a few months with my daughter was in the hospital but is looking much better now!!
> 
> Red, this is the one I picked up with your suggestion from NAFB when we both thought it might be a albino or white wall hammer.
> 
> 
> newhammerpic by relax142, on Flickr


What cyano??

Sweet Jeebuz you've just discovered a cyano cure...dose in something that stunning and no one would care.

Too bad this is a Show Off thread and not a FS one.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Love the shape of that coral!!! Very unique!


----------



## kamal

Mine is a regular torch nothing to write home about compared to you guys but it's my first and I wanted to join the thread lol

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

I like the coloration of that torch since most of them you see are some type of green or neon green. Wait until it gets big!


----------



## Taipan

kamal said:


> Mine is a regular torch nothing to write home about compared to you guys but it's my first and I wanted to join the thread lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


Everyone has something to share. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. You purchased that piece because it stood out for you.  In any case; I'm fairly certain of the source of your piece and it will colour up nicely.


----------



## Flexin5

this is my little euphillya corner. not in pic is my big colony of just green wall hammer


----------



## Taipan

That's a great little forest you're cultivating


----------



## Taipan

*Aggressive Torch Coral.....*


----------



## Jaysan

This was taken with my cell phone, so excuse the quality.
This was picked up from Canada Corals from their grand opening


----------



## Flexin5

Taipan said:


> That's a great little forest you're cultivating


thanks to you! haha still looking for about 4 more in different colors.


----------



## explor3r

I got this new frogspawn from NAFB on the weekend not a very bright colour but different, I would say it has grey tips but the base has a little bit of green.


----------



## Taipan

*More Select Euphyllia.....*

Indo Torch with Yellow Tips and Bright Neon Green Centers:





White/Teal Aussie Hammer Colony:


----------



## altcharacter

These have to be fake


----------



## Taipan

altcharacter said:


> These have to be fake


"That's what she s...." Oh wait....family forum....nvm.....


----------



## explor3r

Taipan said:


> "That's what she s...." Oh wait....family forum....nvm.....


Lol too late and thats not what she said


----------



## altcharacter

I'm pretty sure she said "It's true what they say about asians!"


----------



## Taipan

Mathematic prowess, Electronic Gadgets, fondness of Noodles, and questionable driving skills.


----------



## 12273

Revive! LOL.

I got a couple. I like them and got my feet wet. Some great ones in here! Wow!

















Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## Flexin5

bumP, my euphillia collection is growing


----------



## explor3r

Flexin5 said:


> bumP, my euphillia collection is growing


Nice Jason I can see your torch forest stating to grow
Give us some pictures with whites on they look beautiful too


----------



## explor3r

Indo golden tip frogspawn.....










Mixed..


----------



## Flexin5

^for sure, i just started dosing some phols xtra and the lps are loving it! just snapped that pic this morning. 

that indo gold frogspawn is wicked!


----------



## 12273

More more more ! LOL.

I added a couple to my tank. I'm going with frogspawn Vs torch in my tank . One side is torch turf other side frog turf with some poor toadstool and zoas caught in the middle. They will be moving up slowly. Still acclimating light

Thanks to frag cave I got two more beauties
























Sent from iphone using auto correct! Can't you tell!?


----------



## deeznutz

Speaking of torches. Here's the Deeznutz torch! 
This is the most amazing torch I've ever laid eyes on. Some of you may have seen it at reefraft during the summer months as Jay was baby sitting for me 








[/URL]
IMG_5494 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]

Pumps off

IMG_0105 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

And my crazy frog in it's prime. Just got it back from my buddy and it's a bit bleached 








[/URL]
IMG_1392 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Taipan

I'm SO glad it made it back 'Home' safe and sound. I'm sure you're aware how many inquiries Jay had for that piece.  Looks great!


----------



## deeznutz

Lol, that was the first thing he told me. I told him to frag himself a piece while he had it. 

This piece originally came from the US about 4 years ago. I think three people in the GTA have these genes and one of them is Darryl.


----------



## Kweli

thmh said:


> MJC Wicked Jelley Torch


I want one of these heads!


----------



## uniboob

deeznutz said:


> Lol, that was the first thing he told me. I told him to frag himself a piece while he had it.
> 
> This piece originally came from the US about 4 years ago. I think three people in the GTA have these genes and one of them is Darryl.


I tried to bribe jay multiple times. Very nice looking piece. I aquired 2 heads off a local reefer when he shut down his tank whom got it from Darryl. Your legacy is moving across the province/country. I believe a few heads went out west sold by MJC, may be wrong tho.


----------



## deeznutz

Lol the Jays a hard cookie to crack. I'm glad its making it way around


----------



## 12273

More pics.

All taken with iphone 5S.



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan

Time to revive this thread.....maybe?.....


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Very nice collections ... one of my favourite coral specimen


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Love the Orange hammer red.

This is my favourite euphyllia similar to Deeznuts flow off of course but if it was on it would be huge and long feelers.










To this day I'm looking for a mjc Mandarin swag.


----------



## explor3r

Taipan said:


> Time to revive this thread.....maybe?.....


I like it a lot


----------



## mmatt

These are all super nice. I def need to get my camera skills up to par. I cant get the right colours out of my camera. Got lots of awesome euphyllia, Id love to show off. 

torch corals include tri coloured, indo gold, mandrian swag (blue and orange tips), purple torch, ultra green and pink tips.

mini basketball size frogspawn, transparent green with orange tip frogspawn, purple and green octo, and of course the standard bi-coloured

and hammers coming out the ying yang of every type. 

i'll try and get some solid pics tomorrow with the lights on


----------



## Marz

mmatt said:


> These are all super nice. I def need to get my camera skills up to par. I cant get the right colours out of my camera.


+1 I have the same problem. What I see and what my camera shows me are 2 completely different things


----------



## aquatic_expressions

mmatt said:


> These are all super nice. I def need to get my camera skills up to par. I cant get the right colours out of my camera. Got lots of awesome euphyllia, Id love to show off.
> 
> torch corals include tri coloured, indo gold, mandrian swag (blue and orange tips), purple torch, ultra green and pink tips.
> 
> mini basketball size frogspawn, transparent green with orange tip frogspawn, purple and green octo, and of course the standard bi-coloured
> 
> and hammers coming out the ying yang of every type.
> 
> i'll try and get some solid pics tomorrow with the lights on


I want a Mandarin swag


----------



## MPD

nothing spectacular but I like it.


----------



## teemee

good on you Taipan for resurrecting this thread! Nice to see some pretty pictures every once in a while!


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Taipan said:


> Time to revive this thread.....maybe?.....


Hmm ... think I know where this is from


----------



## noy

IMG_2133


----------



## noy

MPD said:


> nothing spectacular but I like it.


nice macro shot!


----------

